# einfache Backuploesung?

## Bartlinux

Hallo

ich habe eine Frage und zwar moechte ich gerne ein Vollbackup von meinem System machen.

1. Welches tool kann man da empfehlen?

Das Backup soll auf den gleichen Rechner auf eine andere Platte geschrieben werden, gibt es ein tool das alle paar tage ein update des backups zu machen 

oder muss man auch bei kleinen Aenderungen alles nochmal sichern?

Ich danke euch schonmal fuer ein paar Tips, nach was ich suchen kann. 

MfG

Reik

----------

## DeLorean

Hallo,

mein persönlicher Favorit ist bar http://www.kigen.de/projects/bar/index.html

Gruß

DeLorean

----------

## Hollowman

Für die Konsole:

dar http://dar.linux.free.fr/

Hat den Vorteil das es im Portage ist. Man muss sich einmal die Kommandos für Fullbacup und Differentila Backup basteln und dann kann man die immer starten wie man will. Einfach nen kleines Bash Script schreiben. Das kann man dann auch mit cron laufen lassen. Rückspielen ist auch ganz einfach.

Lesen, machen , Freude haben: 

http://gradha.sdf-eu.org/textos/dar-differential-backup-mini-howto.en.html

Sebastian

----------

## Bartlinux

Danke fuer die Antworten nun mache ich mich mal ans lesen und testen!

Schoenen Abend noch

Gruss

Reik

----------

## schmutzfinger

```
app-backup/dirvish
```

http://www.dirvish.org/

----------

## root_tux_linux

GUI: sbackup (gtk)  / keep (Qt)

Konsole:  tar / rsync

http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Linux-Kompendium:_Backups

----------

## l3u

Es gäbe auch noch rdiff-backup

----------

## AmonAmarth

ich bin ja ziemlich begeistert von app-backup/bacula, was ich hier auch in verschiedenen bereichen anwende (von server backup bis mein persönlicher dektop/laptop usw.). nachteil ist das es etwas einarbeitungszeit benötigt wenn man alles ausreizen möchte. die simple standard konfiguration welche mit portage mitgeliefert wird sollte aber für den anfang reichen

----------

## Hollowman

Wenn du sowas großes wie Bacule willst, solltest du dir auch mal BackupPC angucken. Das ist auch was feines. Das nutze ich für alles Server. Das tolle ist, man braucht auf den Rechnern keinen Client. Außerdem kann man alles per Webgui machen (Backup, Restore und Confg)

Vor dem installieren das hier: http://jdoe.asidev.com/2009/10/18/gentoo-backuppc-plus-some-other-goodies-ebuild-repository/ beachten, sonst klappt das nicht richtig.

Sebastian

----------

## Yamakuzure

Vollbackup mit nur einem einzigen kleinen Befehl (rdup-simple):

Sunrise Overlay -> app-backup/rdup (http://www.miek.nl/projects/rdup)

----------

## lxg

rsnapshot. Ist auch rsync-basiert, aber kann eine Vielzahl von Backup-Ständen sehr platzsparend ablegen (mittels Hardlinks). Die Backup-Stände sind also vollständig, der Platzbedarf ist aber gering wie bei einem inkrementellen Backup. Funktioniert auch übers Netzwerk.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

nur ein Vorschlag, ich würde immer ein Programm nehmen, welches ich aus der Kommando ebene starten kann.

Falls einem mal die Oberfläche abkratzt Grafikkarte defekt oder so kann man evt. so noch ein Backup machen.

Immer mit tar arbeiten nicht mit irgendwas mit super kodierung oder irgendein super pack Programm welches noch

mehr platz spart usw... Den sowas ist auf jeder Knoppix CD und von daher immer zur Hand.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## lxg

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> super pack Programm welches noch mehr platz spart usw... 

 

Falls das eine Anspielung auf rsnapshot war  :Wink:  … die Dateien werden gar nicht gepackt, man kannst auf jede einzelne Datei bzw. jeden Verzeichnisbaum wie im Original zugreifen; im Ernstfall geht ein Restore mit cp -a oder eben rsync.  :Smile: 

----------

## Jimini

Ich merke, so langsam sollte ich mal von meiner "jeden Morgen per Cronjob einen tarball von allem ziehen und dann aufs NFS-Share schieben"-Methode wegkommen. Bei all den Möglichkeiten wird mir deutlich, wie schnell meine kommenden Ferientage an mir vorbeirauschen werden... ;)

MfG Jimini

----------

